# us amps



## southpoleman69 (Aug 12, 2008)

saw this amp on craigslist, but cant find any info about it. any input, and how much to offer???/

Car Audio System


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

US Amps USA-300


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

offer him $600.00 and it will be yours


----------

